# April 14, 2014 Laws Regarding Residency



## takinjoon (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi, it's great to see such a forum and I'm looking forward to reading through the threads. For now, I'm hoping someone could clear this up for me: I'm looking to move to Turkey sometime in the beginning of next year (2014) and I found that there are new April 14, 2014 laws that will eventually be implemented.

Would you please confirm the following:

(1) under the current laws, is it possible to obtain a residence permit for up to 5 years, at once?
(2) under the new laws, it seems that residence permit is issued for 1 year maximum -- does anyone know whether this can be renewed each year?

If you would also clear up the process of obtaining a residence permit for Istanbul, that would be much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------

